# IR Blaster - changes to wrong channel



## Peter B (Jul 28, 2006)

W


----------



## Gruntling (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes, I've been having the same problem today. I'm not sure what to do... It's a first for me.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This is the wrong forum - you want the Help Forum. This is a forum for product feature suggestions.

Short answer - if the TiVo seems to be getting the wrong numbers then it is probably a problem with the remote communicating to the TiVo. You type 354, the TiVo sees 34 and that's what it sends to the box. If the TiVo actually thinks it is on 354 and the box is on 34, then it is a blaster issue.


----------



## Peter B (Jul 28, 2006)

OK, sorry about the wrong forum. I will shift it. 

However, it is not just the remote control change of channel that does this, but also if you go to TiVo GUIDE, select a channel and then ENTER, it still misses digits from the channel number, and still displays the wrong channel number in the TIVI window. Then it transmits this wrong number. 

My question was, have you experienced this, or not?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

In all my years of using TiVo, and in all the forums I visit, I have never even *heard* of that.

Are you sure it is the *TiVo* displaying the wrong number, and not a banner being generated by the receiver that is merely passing *through* the TiVo? THAT I have seen, as have many, and it is the classic IR blaster problem.

Selecting a channel from the Guide and then having the TiVo display the wrong number is, to the best of my knowledge, impossible.


----------



## Peter B (Jul 28, 2006)

Gottcha. To recap - so the sat box sends back to TiVo the channel it is changing to, and what you see is not the channel that TiVo is telling the sat box to change to?

If so, I will revert to working on the blaster/sat box again.

Thx.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Is there any way you can get a picture of the screen when this happens? It may reduce confusion.


----------

